# UP Derailment in Littlerock CA



## leemell (Jul 28, 2011)

The LA Times reported here that the UP freight derailment in Littlerock CA was started by a car in the center of the consist.


----------



## eldono (Jul 30, 2011)

Railroad cars always give advanced notice that they are ready to or getting ready to fail in some way.

The trick is whether or not railroad personnel notice the car or not. That usually requires being at track side when the train is passing as opposed to inspecting the train when it is stopped. It might be asking a lot.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 30, 2011)

eldono said:


> Railroad cars always give advanced notice that they are ready to or getting ready to fail in some way.
> 
> The trick is whether or not railroad personnel notice the car or not. That usually requires being at track side when the train is passing as opposed to inspecting the train when it is stopped. It might be asking a lot.


Not always!






Sometimes they're hit or hit something on the track. There are many reasons why they may derail. And going by your statement, you will require an inspector to stand at track side 24/7/365 every 10 feet wherever there is a track, just to inspect the train cars. Are you going to pay their salaries too?


----------



## Trogdor (Jul 31, 2011)

The typical "advance notice" can usually be detected by trackside detectors, which are generally placed every 10 or so miles (give or take) along the route. No need to have someone paid to stand there watching trains go by.

Plus, crews of passing trains are supposed to inspect each others' trains as they go by.

It's always possible that something may develop in between these relatively frequent inspections. There's still no guarantee that even more frequent inspections would prevent derailments like this.


----------



## jis (Jul 31, 2011)

Trogdor said:


> t's always possible that something may develop in between these relatively frequent inspections. There's still no guarantee that even more frequent inspections would prevent derailments like this.


But preventive maintenance can help.


----------



## leemell (Jul 31, 2011)

Trogdor said:


> The typical "advance notice" can usually be detected by trackside detectors, which are generally placed every 10 or so miles (give or take) along the route. No need to have someone paid to stand there watching trains go by.
> 
> Plus, crews of passing trains are supposed to inspect each others' trains as they go by.
> 
> It's always possible that something may develop in between these relatively frequent inspections. There's still no guarantee that even more frequent inspections would prevent derailments like this.


They are called "hot box" detectors. When bearings are failing they heat up due to increasing friction.


----------



## Trogdor (Jul 31, 2011)

There are a number of different types of detectors. Hot box, excessive impact, dragging equipment, high car, etc.


----------



## DET63 (Aug 1, 2011)

Defect detector at Wikipedia.


----------

